#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Литература по фитотерапии на английском языке.

## Вадим Асадулин

The Conservation of Medicinal Plants: Proceedings of an International.
Масса информации об различных этномедицинских направлениях и часть книги в открытом доступе. 
http://books.google.ru/books?id=mZZO...rrhiza&f=false

----------

Германн (16.06.2013)

----------


## Влади

cпаcибо большое )

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Выкладывайте, попереводим!

----------

